# Swelling and hives/concerned dad



## JasonG (Feb 24, 2014)

This morning Penny woke up vomiting, she continued to vomit around ten times throughout the day. She also began to swell around the muzzle and eyes, as well as developed hives on her back. The vet suspected that she was stung or bitten by something and prescribed 25mg of Benadryl. Other than the obvious swelling and vomiting Penny is her normal happy and playful self. I was wondering if anyone has experienced anything similar to this? I'm obviously terribly concerned despite the vet reassuring me that she'll be alright. I feel so bad for her with her puffy face and her rashy skin. Does anyone have anyone have any advice to ease the process for her? She's on a Benadryl regiment with lots of ice cubes to try and counteract any potential dehydration.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gosh, poor baby! We had one terrible bout of hives last spring. Benadryl got us through it. No vomiting, though. 

Any chance that she got into something?


----------

